# Gaming Laptop required urgently!



## Shepard (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi everyone!  First off,m composin this from my mobile hence pardon the lack of spacing..     Budget-50k & below. Specs- i5 processor,4 gb ram,500 gb hdd, 1 gb graphics card memory,15.6" screen.   Models shortlisted- acer 5470g,acer 5475g & acer 4820tg. No dell as it has only ati 5470 which is an entry level card..how is acer coz two retailers are strongly discouragin me from optin for tat brand..plz help with ur expert opinions as i need2 buy within a week!


----------



## Shepard (Aug 27, 2010)

Respond plz..guyz !!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2010)

^^

hmm... well as per ur choices, acer is good (if not the best)... i too agree to that.. but hold on a minute... u might want to look at a SONY VAIO E Series 15.6" lappy too, wich comes with Core i3-330M, ATi 5650 1GB, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, fullHD  reso (1920 x1080) and with a Price tag of Rs. 49,990/-

so, here u hv a better card (not nVIDIA but ATi), i hv this lappy, and it runs Crysis, Singularity etc, really well on a 1920 x 1080 reso.. 

Cheers n e-peace....

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

u can see the pics of my lappy on the 1st pg in my core i7 thread  (link in my siggy)


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 27, 2010)

Even I am looking for a good high end Gaming Laptop with 17 inch screen having resolution of 1920 X 1200

Dell Alienware M17x is out of my budget, how much is the cost of *HP Elitebook 8740w ??*

*in indian market?*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2010)

^^

here u go ---> HP EliteBook 8740w Specification, Review, Price and Features | GadgetAnalysis
the site says its Rs. 90K

here is another review ---> HP EliteBook 8740w 1 billion colours with - Online Best Latest HP EliteBook 8740w 1 billion colours with Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 27, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> here u go ---> HP EliteBook 8740w Specification, Review, Price and Features | GadgetAnalysis
> the site says its Rs. 90K
> ...


 
That is an estimated price and that too when it was launched. Since it was launched its price must have gone down


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2010)

^^

then, u will hv to visit any shops like Croma etc, to get its exact pricing details buddy... if i get any info, i will surely post it here...


----------



## Shepard (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey thx a lot ashu ^^ btw i have decided 2 up my budget 2 60k,guess tat changes a few specs here n there,more rnd required on better models..help me out here plz,dont want2 b swindled by my retailer hellbent on shovin a dell down my throat  !


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 27, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> then, u will hv to visit any shops like Croma etc, to get its exact pricing details buddy... if i get any info, i will surely post it here...


 

Thanks Dudette


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 27, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Thanks* Dudette*



first time i have heard that


----------



## Shepard (Aug 28, 2010)

How about the hp dv 3043tx? Has i5,4 gb,640 gb hdd, 15.6" screen & the much appreciated ati 5650 card as well..comes around 55k approx. Sony ea16 has same config but 14" screen..eb26 is gud as ashu said but i want a combo of i5 & 5650!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2010)

Shepard said:


> Hey thx a lot ashu ^^ btw i have decided 2 up my budget 2 60k,guess tat changes a few specs here n there,more rnd required on better models..help me out here plz,dont want2 b swindled by my retailer hellbent on shovin a dell down my throat  !


not a problem dude.. 

well, yup i totally agree to wat u say (regarding the dealer pressing hard to make u purchase a DELL) not tat its not good, but the only thing is that it (DELL Lappy) has a bad combo of i5 but a entry level gpu tats y i also wont recommend u that.. 




maverick786us said:


> Thanks Dudette


woo hoo !!! 



rajan1311 said:


> first time i have heard that


its for girls, same as dude=guys... 


Shepard said:


> How about the hp dv 3043tx? Has i5,4 gb,640 gb hdd, 15.6" screen & the much appreciated ati 5650 card as well..comes around 55k approx. Sony ea16 has same config but 14" screen..eb26 is gud as ashu said but i want a combo of i5 & 5650!


yeah, tat hp looks promising, wait lemme check tat on net 

(googling....... !!!...!!!...!!!...!!!......)


is this the lappy ----> HP Pavilion DV6-3043TX Laptop Price in Inidia

well, it certianly looks  good (specs wise) but u plz check the final pricing, if its 56K still (in the current market's price) then its a really good deal bro..


----------



## tboss (Aug 28, 2010)

HP Pavilion DV6-3043TX Laptop is available at AnythinginIT.com for Rs.56,238/-


----------



## Shepard (Aug 28, 2010)

Yup tats the one! Thx guyz,talkd 2 my local retailer can get it for 54k approx,seems like im locking my choice for this model finally .would be gettin it nxt week by friday hopefully..! Wil keep u updated


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 29, 2010)

^^

i went yesterday to Croma, malad (Mumbai store), had a look at that same lappy, its good looking with the bold and illuminated "HP" logo on the front lower flip (back side of the Screen), 

but it has a reso of 13xx X 768 (So, its NOT fullHD) and the video sample tat i saw was sorta okay-okay stuff...


----------



## Shepard (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm..is tat a big issue if its not true hd ?i'm buyin keepin the nxt 2-3 yrs in mind so hope its a gud purchase,my lenovo lasted tat long! Anywayz Came across hp dv6 3052tx online. Same config except it has an i7 proccy..is diff between i5 & i7 in laptops tat high 2 justify the 10k increase? Its available for 64k..confused again!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2010)

^^

yup, a fullHD screen reso (1920 x 1080) has a huge and i mean a HUGE difference both in gam8ing as well as watching movies, 1080p has crisp video screen output whereas NOT so in the 13xx X768 reso..  (well, tats wat i found out by personally looking at the screen while runnig a demo video)... 

yup, there is a huge difference again here wen a core i7 and i5 are compared in lappys (wen both hv the same amount of RAM, say 4GB and a really good gpu, say ATi 5650 1GB), here u will get an upper hand (in using a fullHD reso+core i7 proc) while gaming and jus a fullHD with i5 for movies.. and a lil bit lesser (frame rate wise) in gaming.. 

can u post the link of that i7 HP lappy..??? 


if u planning to make ur HP lappy last 2-3 yrs long wen all the new tech is releasing like the pace of ants, jus get a i7+fullHD+5650 gpu or also a i5+fullHD+5650 lappy will do gr8..


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 30, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> i went yesterday to Croma, malad (Mumbai store), had a look at that same lappy, its good looking with the bold and illuminated "HP" logo on the front lower flip (back side of the Screen),
> 
> but it has a reso of 13xx X 768 (So, its NOT fullHD) and the video sample tat i saw was sorta okay-okay stuff...


 
How much was the price of *HP Elitebook 8740w ?? *over there??


----------



## Shepard (Aug 30, 2010)

Saw the i7 one on the anythinginit website postd by dboss few posts above, unable2 copypaste thru mobile . It seems hp doznt have hd models just like dell doznt have gud gpus..


----------



## Shepard (Aug 31, 2010)

The HP Envy 17 has full HD but its not available in india yet nor has it an optical drive..forgoin the hd part,browsin thru multiple similar threads & yahoo qsns on the net found that indian gamer customers confused between the hp dv6 3043tx(i5) & dv6 3052tx(i7) like moi. Im leanin more towards the i7 one now considerin the 3 yr factor..


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shepard said:


> The HP Envy 17 has full HD but its not available in india yet nor has it an optical drive..forgoin the hd part,browsin thru multiple similar threads & yahoo qsns on the net found that indian gamer customers confused between the hp dv6 3043tx(i5) & dv6 3052tx(i7) like moi. Im leanin more towards the i7 one now considerin the 3 yr factor..



I have used the HP Envy 17, friend got it from the US, I did not like it....

Lenovo has some good gaming laptops, check them out, have a look at this:
Laptop buying guide

how many watts power adapter do HP provide with the i7 laptop?It makes a huge difference, will tell you why after u reply


----------



## Shepard (Aug 31, 2010)

Thx rajan,the online specs say 65w ac adapter,why?overheatin issues? Btw i wud personaly say no to a lenovo havin sufferd multiple drive replacements(hate the slot drive) & horrible cust service! Card is gud,but the hdd is 5400 rpm not 7200 rpm..collectin al the info,wud buy directly on thurs-fri when i go2 my hometown


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 31, 2010)

65W is far far too less, you will face an issue with CPU "throttling", basically, your i7 will run only at some 900MHz even at full load as the system will not get enough power from the adapter and so it will not run at the rated clocks.
Faced this issue with the XPS 16 which came with a 90W adapter, apparently a lot of ppl faced the same issue, so dell released a new BIOS and gave a free replacement for the adapter, they gave a 130W one now.

So do check if the HP faces similar problems before you go and buy it.


----------



## Shepard (Sep 1, 2010)

Thx but how do I check that?do i press the retailer for a 130w adapter instead of the stock adapter that comes with it,sorry if i sound like a noob  ..at the moment i can only do more rnd on this issue u mentiond thru the net..


----------



## Shepard (Sep 1, 2010)

Found no throttling issue with hp online just dell.. Might chk for a cooling system then as it wud run off the adapter all the time. Any tips and guides/links in optimising the new laptop,removin the unwanted installed bloatware,which essential apps to install?taking backups? I wud primarily be gaming on my rpgs & watchin movies,music browsin on this one


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

maverick bud, elitebook is business laptop, its price you cannot get from us, because you will not find it in showrooms also.
check with some HP dealer to get a quote of its price. IMO its price would be around 90K, the prices put in these online reviewers for business laptop models is never correct. They put price taking it from US prices converting them into rupees which is inaccurate when you check in the market. and also the config they put is inaccurate, models can have proccies core i5 to core i7 which exactly you can only check with dealers

I am using 14.1 inch Elitebook 8440p from my company price I do not know and it does not has gfx card, check Dell Latitude prices as both are comparatively same in pricing.

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

any of those models have core i7 and gpu will come with 90W adapter and yes if it is Dell, you can ask the customer care for 130W if you get 90W adapter

first tip is buy a notebook cooling pad spending 1500 bucks you will find them good
you can also check this model from samsung Samsung R780 pretty much under 50K or MSI laptops

HP model with core i7 with HD5650 is pretty good model.
check bundled pakage adapter provided.
also HP comes with pre-installed OS which is always a problem


----------



## Shepard (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm..thx acewin,so a cooling pad's a must then ! Have2 check wid the dealer if he can arrange a 130w adapter with the hp i7 model..i understand this cpu throttling happens  wid  i7 proccys only rite? N dell xps16 is the only known model2 b affected..? This is worryin me


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> How much was the price of *HP Elitebook 8740w ?? *over there??


nopes, sorry there was no such model there.. at tat moment..



Shepard said:


> Saw the i7 one on the anythinginit website postd by dboss few posts above, unable2 copypaste thru mobile . It seems hp doznt have hd models just like dell doznt have gud gpus..


ywah, i totall agree, wen there's a gr8 proc like i5 or i7, the gpu is like a 4xxx and wen there is a gud gpu like 5650 then theres a i3 ..



Shepard said:


> Thx rajan,the online specs say 65w ac adapter,why?overheatin issues? Btw i wud personaly say no to a lenovo havin sufferd multiple drive replacements(hate the slot drive) & horrible cust service! Card is gud,but the hdd is 5400 rpm not 7200 rpm..collectin al the info,wud buy directly on thurs-fri when i go2 my hometown


so wich lappy u decided at last..?? 


rajan1311 said:


> 65W is far far too less, you will face an issue with CPU "throttling", basically, your i7 will run only at some 900MHz even at full load as the system will not get enough power from the adapter and so it will not run at the rated clocks.
> Faced this issue with the XPS 16 which came with a 90W adapter, apparently a lot of ppl faced the same issue, so dell released a new BIOS and gave a free replacement for the adapter, they gave a 130W one now.
> 
> So do check if the HP faces similar problems before you go and buy it.


hey, rajan, thanx for this really critical info man, really appreciate it.. 



acewin said:


> any of those models have core i7 and gpu will come with 90W adapter and yes if it is Dell, you can ask the customer care for 130W if you get 90W adapter
> 
> 
> HP model with core i7 with HD5650 is pretty good model.
> ...


so is tat 90W adapter + core i7 combo , a problem only for DELL lappys or for all core i7 based lappys (tat come with a 90W) adapter..?? 
----------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## acewin (Sep 2, 2010)

ashu HP models' display res is limited to 1366x768 and is not FULL HD compatible like offered in Dell with res of 1900x1080
HP model OP is considering 120 W AC Power Adapter 3052tx specs in short it has HD5650 GPU with dedicated gfx ram of 1GB.

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

90W power supply adaptor is core i7 problem, all core i7 should be powered with more.
that is why I said check what adaptor is supplied.
Dell/HP recommend 90W power for models with low-end GPU likes of HD5470, without GPU the supplied adaptor is 60W or 65W

references 
HP Pavilion dv6-3004tu
HP Pavilion dv6-3043tx Specifications


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2010)

^^

ooh... i see.. thanx for the update buddy..  i was planning to buy tat lappy (with core i7 and ATi5650) after selling my Vaio (4months old, under warranty till March, 2011, core i3, 1GB ATi 5650, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD)... 

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------

they (HP) are giving 120W adapter with 3052TX, i guess tats sufficient right..??? or shud it be exact (if not minimum) as 130W..???


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 2, 2010)

120W should make the cut, but according to other guys at a forum, the actual consumption was 145W at full load (both CPU and GPU), but 120W is also f9.


----------



## acewin (Sep 2, 2010)

you are right rajan,
ashu I am working with a core i5 540 laptop, certainly its power consumption is quiet less, my adapter is 65W and I see right now it is saying 15.4W as power consumption when I was running a lot of apps yesterday I had seen some 35+ do not remember exact figure.

havent seen a core i7, and my second point is this lappy is HP Elitebook, HP's one of the best in the lineup business model, and does not have GPU. For core i5 I think 120W is ok even with a GPU, cannot say the same for core i7 everyone knows they are a power hog, maybe someone who has used a core i7 based lappy should come us and enlighten us, or we will have to google for it. But still IMO power consumption in dv6 would be more than Elitebook series.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2010)

^^

agree to ur tip and explaination, thanx buddy.. , thanx to rajan as well.. 

well, but is there any i7 or i5 based lappy tat has fullHD screen and a 1GB ATi/nVIDIA gpu (5650 or better in case of ATi) or 330M GT in case of nVIDIA...??? 
----------------

btw, where is the OP???


----------



## Shepard (Sep 5, 2010)

Commander shepard reporting for duty..mighty pleased..mission accomplished on D Day ! 

Sorry for posting late, was vry buzy these few days with my new powertoy loading games & tinkering with it.. *HP DV6 3050/3052 TX*.. with a default 120W adapter as advised..and a cooling fan to boot..yay! cost 61k rounded off.
 Currently running all the latest rpg & racing games at ultra speed with all settings maxed out ^^
 Thanks a lot you guyz, for all those valuable inputs & suggestions helping me make the decision..this thread has certainly served its purpose & would hopefully help out other confused souls like me in the future... until then, adios friends!

  would try to be active on this forum though..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 6, 2010)

^^

congrats on ur purchase.. but plz try to post sum pics..


----------



## c4sp3r (Oct 9, 2010)

plz tell me the latest price of msi gx640... also suggest any alternatives in the same price range.


----------

